# rockwell shark cnc problems



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

hi new here husband and i purchased the rockwell shark cnc a week ago, trying to 
start his own little business, but it's proving to be a bit much (have a couple holes in 
table:laugh he say's he's measured yet it still went in table. any help would be
Welcome. Thank you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Which software does the Shark use? I gather, this can make a difference.


----------



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

V carve


----------



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what we bought.








CNC Shark Pro Plus Routing System
$3,799.99Each 

Average Rating: (14 customer reviews)



































Overview
More Info
Reviews
Videos








New Items on the Shark® Pro Plus 
•Enhanced controller with more power that allows up to 200 inches per min
•Increased travel on the machine with a max cutting capacity of 25 x 25 x 5 inches
•Automatic on and off software control of Router
•Professional Aluminum case with Push button Estop.
•Pendant control capability included. (Designed for numeric laptop keypad)
•Cut 3D Software Included ($300 Value!)
•20 3D models, font and graphic package provided
•Extended Aluminum T slot top (28-1/2'' x 36'') for more versatile clamping
•Precision lead Screws with anti backlash on all axis




Includes V-Carve 6.0 software, 1/2'' dia. V-groove Bit and two hold-down clamps!


----------



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

He got it. He figured out what he was doing wrong. Thanks, imagine i'll be back on here for something else in the near future.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

As a Shark owner also, I frequent some of these forums CNC Shark Forum • Index page and Vectric Forum • Index page.

Just scrolling through the various posts will give you plenty of info. Don't be afraid to ask for help.

Enjoy the machine, you'll be amazed what you can do with it.


----------



## crippledcarpenter (Feb 17, 2013)

after you set the bit to the start point you have to zero the field other wise it understands the contact point as the bottom of the cut. If you get stuck again, go onto shark talk for your solutions. folks on there are very good to run problems by to get a solution.


----------

